# Here are Threads with CBT or Other Topics



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

For those of you who do not believe we have had other discussions here, these are some of the threads:CBThttp://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000015&p=[/ URL]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000017http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000042&p=[/ URL]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000055http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000002&p=[/ URL]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000060&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000098&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000098&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000155&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000155&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000199&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000199&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000270&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000270&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000277&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000277&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000340&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000340&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000364&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000364&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000409&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000409&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000416&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000416&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000417&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000417&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000445&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000445&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000462&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000462&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000567]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000567http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000614&p=[/ URL]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000791&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000833&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000833&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000938&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000938&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000954&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000954&p=[/ URL]ON YOGA[URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000193&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000193&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=001028]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=001028http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000129&p=[/ URL] http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000004&p= BIOFEEDBACKhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000591&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000653&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000653&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000107&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000107&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000025]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000025http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=11&t=000142&p=[/ URL]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000344&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000766&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000766&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000806&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000806&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000221&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000221&p=[/ URL]WRITING AS THERAPY[URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000653&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000653&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000725&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000725&p=[/ URL]MUSIC AS THERAPY[URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000883]http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=11;t=000883MEDITATIONhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000315&p=[/ URL][URL=http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000797&p=]http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=11&t=000797&p=[/ URL]I'm sure there are more, but I searched quickly on the subject line only.JeanG


----------

